# 1981 510 NAP-Z DAT518 Carb



## Jim Platt (Jan 3, 2011)

What does the screw adjustment lower body rear right side carb do? When I turn it clockwise the engine speeds up--have been using it to control idle. Is this a mixture adjust?

Are there other adjustments--have been shooting in the dark for years.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi Jim, that adjustment screw is the enrichening screw adjustment. This is used when it is running too rich to pass smog, they adjust it to lean it out for idle and part-throttle conditions.

The trick here is to adjust the screw till it seems about to die, then back it off one full turn. Then readjust idle to 850rpm Automatics and 750rpm for stick shift.


----------

